# Grosse Vorsicht bei 1und1 Server Kündigung!



## mnott (26 Juni 2009)

Hallo Jungs,

ich freue mich gerade sehr ausführlich wegen eines schon grenzwertigen Falles, wie 1und1 versucht, eine Kündigung auszusitzen. Kurzfassung:

a) Ordentliche Kündigung wird verschoben auf in einem Jahr.
b) Ausserordentliche Kündigung wird erst immer wieder abgelehnt
    mit fadenscheinigen Ausreden, dann bestätigt - wirksam in einem Jahr.

Werde den Fortgang hier posten. Ich hätte bei einem 10jährigen Vertragsverhältnis eine _anständige_ Kundenbetreuung erwartet. Aber daran ist 1und1 augenscheinlich nicht interessiert. Möge dieser Fall also allen als Warnung dienen.

M

 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Mission: Wir (Kunde, in der Folge "K") haben einen Server bei der Firma 1&1 gemietet 
sowie eine Reihe von Domain Namen über 1&1 registriert, die auf diesen Server zeigen. 

Wir wollen den Server jetzt kündigen, da wir einen eigenen Server bei uns im Haus 
haben, aber wir wollen nicht die Domainregistrierungen kündigen. Diese sollen 
vielmehr auf den Server bei uns im Hause umgestellt werden. 

Hört sich eigentlich einfach an: 

1) Wir konfigurieren die Domains bei 1&1 so um, dass sie auf den Server bei uns im Haus 
   zeigen 
2) Wir kündigen den gemieteten Server, auf den sie früher gezeigt hatten, den wir nun 
   nicht mehr benötigen. 

Einfach ist aber nicht einfach bei 1&1. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Akt 1: Versuch der Kündigung des Servers und des Umzug der Domains 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

07.02.2009 K -> 1&1: Bitte um Information, wie wir den Server kündigen können, 
                     da wir ihn nicht mehr benötigen; Domains wollen wir behalten. 

08.02.2009 1&1 -> K: Aus rechtlichen Gründen können wir Kündigung per E-Mail nicht 
                     akzeptieren. Auf den Unterschied "Server kündigen, Domains 
                     behalten" wird nicht eingegangen. 

08.02.2009 K -> 1&1: Hinweis, dass wir nicht den ganzen Vertrag, sondern nur den 
                     Server kündigen wollen. 

09.02.2009 1&1 -> K: Information, dass und wie die Domains in einen neuen Server- 
                     vertrag umgezogen werden können. 

09.02.2009 K -> 1&1: Hinweis, dass wir keinen neuen Vertrag benötigen, sondern nur 
                     den Server kündigen wollen. 

09.02.2009 1&1 -> K: Information, dass und wie die Domains in einen neuen Server- 
                     vertrag, jetzt anderer Form, umgezogen werden können. 

10.02.2009 K -> 1&1: Hinweis, dass wir die diversen "Pakete" von 1&1 nicht verstehen, 
                     und dass wir kein Hosting benötigen. 

10.02.2009 K -> 1&1: Anfrage an anderer Stelle bei 1&1, ob es wirklich so schwierig 
                     sein soll, einen Server zu kündigen, aber die Domains zu behalten. 

10.02.2009 1&1 -> K: Information über ein anderes Vertragspaket, mit dem das ginge. 

11.02.2009 K -> 1&1: Start des Umzugs sämtlicher Domains in ein anderes Paket bei 1&1. 

13.02.2009 1&1 -> K: Serverrechnung (monatlich); beglichen via Bankeinzug. 

15.02.2009 K -> 1&1: Fortsetzung des Umzugs sämglicher Domains in ein anderes Paket bei 
                     1&1. Bis Ende Februar diverse technische Probleme.  

04.03.2009 1&1 -> K: Serverrechnung (monatlich); beglichen via Bankeinzug. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Bis hierher ist eigentlich alles noch normal. Es ist zwar schwierig, sich mit den Werk- 
zeugen von 1&1 herumzuschlagen, aber letztlich haben wir es hinbekommen, die Domains 
vom Server zu "trennen". 

Ich weise insbesondere auf die Mail vom 07.02.2009 hin, in der wir gegenüber 1&1 zum  
Ausdruck bringen, dass wir den Server kündigen wollen. Seit dem 07.02.2009 laborieren 
wir an dieser Sache. 

Also jetzt auf zu Schritt 2, Kündigung des Servers. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Akt 2: Der versuch einer ordentlichen Kündigung 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------  

04.03.2009 K -> 1&1: Kündigung des Servers über das Online Tool von 1&1. 

04.03.2009 1&1 -> K: Kündigungsbestätigung von 1&1. Im Online Tool von 1&1 steht eine 
                     frühestmögliche Kündigung zum 02.03.2010. Der Vertrag war im  
                     Monat März vor rd. 10 Jahren abgeschlossen worden. 1&1 will nur 
                     jährlich kündigen. 

04.03.2009 K -> 1&1: Hinweis von unserer Seite auf das lange Vertragsverhältnis und 
                     Bitte, eine Lösung mit dem Ziel einer früheren Kündigung zu  
                     finden. 

05.09.2009 K -> 1&1: Bitte um Rückmeldung. 

05.09.2009 1&1 -> K: Ablehnung Kulanzkündigung. 

05.09.2009 1&1 -> K: "Sind Sie zufrieden mit unserem Support?" Nein, sind wir nicht. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------  

Status bis daher: 1&1 sperrt sich gegen eine Kündigung des Serververtrages. Wir rufen 
bei 1&1 an und finden heraus, dass es für 1&1 nicht möglich ist, einen Vertrag mit  
einem Kunden zu führen, der nicht in Deutschland wohnt. Da der Vertrag auf die Person
läuft, die nun permanent im Ausland läuft, fragen wir, ob im Falle eines permanenten 
Umzugs ins Ausland eine vorzeitige Kündigung wegen Wegfalls der Vertragsgrundlage 
möglich wäre.  

Antwort: Ja. 

Da dann auch die Domains gekündigt werden müssten (laufen ja auch über einen Vertrag 
bei 1&1) ziehen wir diese zunächst zu einem anderen Anbieter um. Dies geschieht im 
Zeitraum Ende März bis Ende Mai. 

Bis dahin zahlen wir weiter Serverrechnungen, obwohl wir den Server schon lange  
nicht mehr benötigen. 

Status Ende Mai: Sämtliche Domains sind nicht mehr bei 1&1. 

Auf zu Akt 3. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------  

Akt 3: Ausserordentliche Kündigung des Serververtrages wegen permanentem Wegzugs ins 
       Ausland und damit Wegfalls der Vertragsgrundlage. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------  

28.05.2009 K ->Bank: Sperrung des Kontos gegen alle Abbuchungen der 1&1. 

28.05.2009 K -> 1&1: Kündigung wegen Wegzugs und damit Wegfalls der Vertragsgrundlage. 
                     Hinweis, dass das Konto gegen Abbuchungen gesperrt ist und Entzug 
                     der Bankeinzugserlaubnis. 

02.06.2009 1&1 -> K: Hinweis, dass man eine formlose schriftliche Kündigung der 
                     Verträge per Post oder per Fax benötige. 


03.06.2009 K -> 1&1: Hinweis, dass wir wg. Auslandsaufenthalts nicht faxen können; 
                     Hinweis, dass eine Kündigung per Email ausreichen sollte. 

03.06.2009 1&1 -> K: Da wir Kündigungen per Email nicht akzeptieren können, bitten 
                     wir Sie, die Kündigung per Post an uns zu senden. 

04.06.2009 1&1 -> K: Serverrechnung, monatlich. 1&1 versucht abzubuchen, Konto ist 
                     gesperrt, Geld wird zurückgebucht. 

04.06.2009 K -> 1&1: Formeller Widerspruch gegen die Rechnung mit Hinweis auf die 
                     Kündigung, welche bei 1&1 eingegangen ist. Hinweis auf die 
                     bereits angekündigte Sperre des Kontos. 

04.06.2009 K -> 1&1: Kopie der Mail vom 28.05. zur Information. 

04.06.2009 1&1 -> K: Information, dass Mails an [email protected] nicht 
                     beantwortet werden (von dieser Adresse kommen die Rechnungen 
                     und dahin hatten wir am 04.06. die Antwort geschickt).
                     Immerhin hatten wir die Mails auch an andere 1&1 Adressen
                     geschickt. 

04.06.2009 1&1 -> K: Hinweis, dass wir ein Mail an eine Adresse geschickt haben, die 
                     zum automatisierten Versand von Mails verwendet wird; Hinweis, 
                     dass wir ein Webformular verwenden sollen. Das werden wir aber 
                     ganz sicher nicht tun, da überhaupt nicht mehr nachvollziehbar. 

15.06.2009 1&1 -> K: Hinweis auf fehlgeschlagene Lastschrift. Uns macht das betroffen. 

15.06.2009 K -> 1&1: Hinweis unsererseits auf die erfolgte Kündigung. Hinweis darauf, 
                     dass es der Verwaltungshandhabung von 1&1 entsprechen mag und 
                     daher ohne Belang ist, ob sie eine eigenhändige Kündigung  
                     verlangen. 

16.06.2009 1&1 -> K: Kündigung muss schriftlich per Brief oder per Fax erfolgen. 
                     Es reicht aber auch ein Kündigungsschreiben als PDF-Anhang 
                     per Email. 

18.06.2009 1&1 -> K: Natürlich helfen wir Ihnen gerne weiter - reichen Sie einfach 
                     den gesamten Vorgang noch einmal ein. Kann 1&1 keine Mails 
                     lesen? Hier geht es anscheinend darum, Zeit zu schinden. 

19.06.2009 1&1 -> K: "Sind Sie zufrieden mit unserem Support?" Nein, sind wir nicht. 

23.06.2009 1&1 -> K: Mahnung wegen offenstehender Rechnung. Übrigens schlägt man 
                     sofort 12 EUR Bearbeitungsgebühr auf. 

23.06.2009 K -> 1&1: Hinweis unsererseits (sehr ausführlich, inkl. Anlage der 
                     Kündigung und damit zusammenhängender Dokumente), dass wir 
                     gekündigt haben, dass das wirksam ist wegen Wegfalls der 
                     Vertragsgrundlage, dass wir nicht weiter an Schriftverkehr 
                     seitens der 1&1 interessiert sind, etc. 

23.06.2009 K -> 1&1: Widerspruch gegen diese und alle zukünftigen Rechnungen,  
                     Mahnungen, etc. 

23.06.2009 1&1 -> K: Mail wie 4.6.2009 (automatisierte Adresse, Hinweis auf Formular) 

24.06.2009 1&1 -> K: "Für Ihren Vertrag ... ist keine Kündigung hinterlegt. Somit 
                     sind unsere Rechnungen gerechtfertigt." 

25.06.2009 K -> 1&1: Erneuter Hinweis, dass wir schriftlich gekündigt haben und 
                     dass damit die Rechnungen nicht gerechtfertigt sind und durch 
                     uns nicht beglichen werden. 

26.06.2009 1&1 -> K: Praktisch identische Mail zu der vom 08.02.: "Eine Kündigung 
                     per Email können wir nicht akzeptieren." Das steht im Widerspruch 
                     zur Mail vom 16.06.2009, wo man plötzlich auch einen Anhang als 
                     PDF akzeptierte. 

26.06.2009 K -> 1&1: Hinweis auf die Mail von 1&1 vom 16.06. Hinweis, dass man diese 
                     Angelegenheit nunmehr an einen Anwalt übergebe. 

26.06.2009 1&1 -> K: Kündigungsbestätigung, allerdings zu 2010. 

26.06.2009 K -> 1&1: Widerspruch gegen diese Auslegung der Kündigung mit Hinweis 
                     darauf, dass man fristlos wg. Wegfalls der Vertragsgrundlage 
                     gekündigt habe. 

26.06.2009 1&1 -> K: Hinweis auf "Mindestvertragslaufzeit"

26.06.2009 K -> 1&1: Ablehnung dieser, Hinweis auf Wegfall der Vertragsgrundlage,
                     Hinweis darauf, dass wir das Ganze jetzt anwaltlich durchsetzen
                     werden (und ja, die Kosten dafür werden wir 1&1 auch gleich
                     aufbrummen) und Hinweis darauf, dass wir das ganze jetzt
                     so weit wie möglich öffentlich machen.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Antiscammer (26 Juni 2009)

*AW: Grosse Vorsicht bei 1und1 Server Kündigung!*

Derartiger Heckmeck ist auch mir selbst nur zu gut bekannt.


----------



## Leon1904 (20 November 2009)

*AW: Grosse Vorsicht bei 1und1 Server Kündigung!*

Hallo!

Das kommt mir auch alles sehr bekannt vor!

Kündigung anhand des Formulars friestgerecht abgeschickt....keine Bestätigung von 1&1 zum angegebenen Zeitpunkt, sondern erst in 2010.

Aufgrund neuer Haushaltsgründung wohne ich nun nicht mehr allein, sondern mit meiner Freundin zusammen. 
Sie hat einen Vertrag bei der Telekom, der noch 1,5 Jahre läuft.

Wir haben diesen dann in meine Wohnung legen lassen.
Zahlen nun also doppelt.  

Ich habe nun gehört, dass der Serveranbieter ( hier 1&1) nur die Flatrate Gebühr berechnen darf und nicht den kompletten Anschluss, da der Port geschlossen ist. 
Die Telekom sagte mir, dass der Port schon seit 1 Jahr nicht mehr besteht und ich das zu viel gezahlte Geld lt. irgend eines § zurück verlangen kann.

Habt ihr da vielleicht nähere Infos?


Leon


----------



## mnott (26 November 2009)

*AW: Grosse Vorsicht bei 1und1 Server Kündigung!*

Moin.  Hat sich alles geklärt. Da ich ja ins Ausland umgezogen bin, habe ich einfach die Zahlung eingestellt und 1&1 wiederholt drauf hingewiesen, dass die Geschäftsgrundlage entfallen ist. Irgendwann haben sie dann aufgegeben. Sie haben noch offiziell die Leistung eingestellt, was mich natürlich sehr betroffen gemacht hat.  Also: einfach dranbleiben.  M


----------



## maddocmuc (26 Januar 2010)

*AW: Grosse Vorsicht bei 1und1 Server Kündigung!*

tja:
Zusammenfassung: 

- ich schildere mal kurz meine Probleme mit 1&1 wie sie sich mir darstellen:
Da sich 1&1 bislang zu keiner Stellungnahme zu dem Problem bemüht hat, habe ich allen Grund zu der Annahme, daß ich mit der folgenden Darstellung Recht habe: 

1.) 1&1 Internet AG bewerben auch für Kunden mit Mac OSX intensiv ihre flatrate mit maxxdome vidoeo on demand und sichern diese auch bei Anruf in der Hotline energisch zu. 

maxxdome funktioniert jedoch nicht mit Mac OSX!!!



Wird wegen dieses Mangels der Vertrag gekündigt, macht 1&1 geltend, daß es sich bei maxdome um eine zusätzliche kostenlose Leistung handelt, die nicht Vertragsgegenstand ist. 

2.) Kurz nach Inbetriebnahme der Leistung wird die Internetverbindung seitens 1&1 gekappt um den
Kunden dazu zu bewegen, auf der sehr teuren Servicehotline anzurufen. 
Hilfe ist dort leider nicht zu erwarten. 

Mittlerweile ist es der 26.1.2010, seit Mitte August 2009 bin ich ohne Festnetz. 

Über meinen Anwalt habe ich geltend gemacht, daß bei der offenstehenden Rechnung die Kosten für die von mir angewählte Hotline gegengerechnet werden. 

Mein Anwalt, der anfangs davon überzeugt war, daß man gegen das unredliche Geschäftsgebahren von 1&1 Internet AG etwas unternehmen könnte, hat mir nun mitgeteilt, daß ich vermutlich keine Chance habe, überhaupt aus dem 2 Jahresvertrag rauszukommen wenn ich nicht die Rechnung in voller Höhe zahle.

Die Sache geht nun vor Gericht. Ich werde weiter berichten.


----------



## mnott (26 Januar 2010)

*AW: Grosse Vorsicht bei 1und1 Server Kündigung!*

Ich finde es sehr schade, dass es Leute gibt bei derartigen Firmen, die so wenig persönliches Ehrgefühl besitzen. Und das meine ich nicht irgendwie moralisierend um seiner selbst willen. Diesen Leuten ist letztlich nicht klar, dass sowohl die Aussendarstellung ihrer eigenen Firma als auch die Kunden unnötig Schaden nehmen.


----------

